# Strange Overheating Issue 2008 X TRAIL



## Dyl_Kenya (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have a strange problem with my recently imported 2008 X-TRAIL. It has done approximately 60,000km and appears in perfect condition, being ex-Japan. I first noticed it was going through a lot of water/coolant a couple of weeks ago (just after buying), however topped up and monitored. I was driving in traffic this morning and steam started rising from under the bonnet, around the top of the radiator. The temperature gauge was reading normal, and in fact has never risen above half way. Upon side of the road inspection, the radiator was extremely hot, the coolant tank was low but not empty. Once it had cooled sufficiently, I removed the radiator cap and the level of coolant was fine. Of the two main hoses into the radiator, one was hot and one was cold. I didn’t notice that my wife had left the heating and AC on, not sure of the relevance.

I am not a mechanic and would like to seek any advice for the forum to avoid taking it to a good old Kenyan garage that will replace the chassis, engine and cup holder as soon as I drive through the yard gate.

Many thanks in advance

Dyl


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What a shame. It's hard to tell from what you describe, other than you have a leak somewhere. What I find strange is that it doesn't sound like you overheated, or the indicator on your dash isn't working? Was the coolant recently changed? I am wondering if the wrong type was used, or if it was badly done and you have air in the system? Hopefully you can find a good mechanic to sort it out. Let us know what you are told. Good luck.
You may want to check the aussie xtrail forum, as it has a big section for the t31 x trail. Sadly it was never sold in Canada or the US. The UK nissan x trail forum might be of help as well. Hopefully it's nothing major, or hugely expensive.


----------



## Dyl_Kenya (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. I think you are right, it feels more like a blockage than a leak, if that makes sense. 

I will try on the UK and Aus forums also.

Thank you again


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems to me that if your thermostat was bad you would have overheated, and seen your engine temp rise significantly. For sure not head gasket and no signs of oil in coolant or of coolant turning your engine oil milky? Guess the mystery is where is the missing coolant going? Or was it seriously underfilled with lots of air in the end system?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I had a fail gasket once in a GM.
No coolant on oil ,it was burning the coolant.
Lots of burping in the cabin radiator and had to fill often the expansion tank.
If the engine is hard to start,it could be coolant in the cylinder.
Is the radiator cap working?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, wondering if you got it fixed? I think you might have a small crack in the top or bottom plastic radiator housing, or somewhere along the seams of where the plastic and aluminum meet. I am figuring that would cause a pressure loss which would lower the temp at which your coolant would boil. That would explain the steam and coolant loss. I also think this might happen with your coolant temp still reading as normal for a pressurized system. Anyway, let us know what you found out.


----------

